# Puppies at 5 weeks old



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Some picture's of our puppies at 5 weeks old  They grow too darn fast!!!! They are using the doggie door full time now and starting to go potty outside more and more


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cute cute cute,,my two fav colors


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Diane!!! They are being Naughty Land Sharks right now, hehe!!!! There are a few pups I like out of this litter, but I can't keep them all ;-)


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish you lived closer!! Id love to go play at your house!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Kelly.....keep those puppies far away from me! LOL!
I LOVE sable puppies!!...shoot....I like black pups too!
I must not look at this thread any longer......

Congrats! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice looking pups, congratulations!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why are you torturing me like this?lol! So adorable! They are so fluffy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awwww!!!!!! must leave thread immediately! cant handle a puppy right now.... cant stop looking at the total cuteness..... oh man they're adorable!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

They are too cute! I love the first and fourth ones the best


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Pups are adorable!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful comments everyone  
FG167 the first one is Blue Boy and he has Very nice prey drive!!! The 4th one is Green boy and he is massive...
Here are a few more pictures of Pink Girl. If I didn't have all the solid blacks that I do, I would hold her back she is Very Nice!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You can send me the 3rd or the 5th one, please!! :wub:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

How cute! The last one is my fav


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Aww they are all so cute! :happyboogie::wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

boeselager said:


> FG167 the first one is Blue Boy and he has Very nice prey drive!!! The 4th one is Green boy and he is massive...


LOL that is awesome - those are two things that definitely would draw my attention if I was looking at a litter myself!!  My pup ended up being the largest with the most drive in his litter as well. Those ones just have a "look" to them  Although they are all gorgeous of course!!!! Do you have placements for all?


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful litter Kelly!!!! But ALL your dogs are gorgeous so it's no surprise!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

This may sound silly, but I am smelling the new puppy smell...I just want to nuzzle their poofy hair...super cute.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Number 4 is just a mess and I'll need to take him off your hands. You really don't want anyone else to have that pup! Is it a coatie? If so, definitely send to me!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Lakl said:


> Number 4 is just a mess and I'll need to take him off your hands. You really don't want anyone else to have that pup! Is it a coatie? If so, definitely send to me!


No no no... Can't let you do that. Wife said I have to get number 4 for her or I'm on the couch till I do... 

No seriously, if we didn't already have our girl and a reputable breeder with a male pup for us, we'd definitely give these pups a hard look.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Kelly, Congrats..... Whom are the proud parents? Black girl in stack pic is a sure beauty. :wub: Them sables..... :wub: Such fluffy chunky monkeys, lol


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Now, Now, no need to fight, LOL!!!!! I have 3 pups spoken for right now, so there is plenty for everyone, well almost  Green boy is going to be built like a tank like his daddy. If looking for a drivey pup that would be Blue Boy and Fuchsia girl, but Fuchsia is already spoken for. Red and Pink are drivey, but not as much as Blue boy... Nope, no coaties in this litter. Never had coaties before. If you go on our Puppy Page and scroll down you can see who the parents are. The parents are OFA hips Good, OFA elbows Normal and OFA DNA Clear of DM (Degenerative Myelopathy) These guy's are going potty outside more and more, which is Awesome for me:happyboogie: 
Thanks for the wonderful comments Courtney and everyone


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

They are all so darn cute but I'm in love with Blue boy:wub:


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I love number 4, how many hours from Springfield to MI???


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh yea, you have a website, lmbo..... I guess I was trying to train myself not to lookie...HeHe


boeselager said:


> Now, Now, no need to fight, LOL!!!!! I have 3 pups spoken for right now, so there is plenty for everyone, well almost  Green boy is going to be built like a tank like his daddy. If looking for a drivey pup that would be Blue Boy and Fuchsia girl, but Fuchsia is already spoken for. Red and Pink are drivey, but not as much as Blue boy... Nope, no coaties in this litter. Never had coaties before. If you go on our Puppy Page and scroll down you can see who the parents are. The parents are OFA hips Good, OFA elbows Normal and OFA DNA Clear of DM (Degenerative Myelopathy) These guy's are going potty outside more and more, which is Awesome for me:happyboogie:
> Thanks for the wonderful comments Courtney and everyone


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I only wish I was ready to take on a puppy... they are all so gorgeous. I have a thing for black sables. must... resist...


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments on our puppies Cowgirl,Silvermoon, Jen and e.rigby  Number 4 puppy is the green boy and he is spoken for, sorry. I have no idea how far I am from Springfield... Best thing to do is Google...
This is a nice litter b/c they are going potty outside almost full time now, which makes it very nice for me when cleaning up


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats!

They are all adorable. 

2, 3 & 4 are my favorites. :wub:​


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think li'l number four is calling my name. :shocked:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I think li'l number four is calling my name. :shocked:


I think so too! :laugh:


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Adorable! Seeing these photos makes me want another puppy!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> awwww!!!!!! must leave thread immediately! cant handle a puppy right now.... cant stop looking at the total cuteness..... oh man they're adorable!


 
I was thinking exactly the same thing! I defintely can't let my husband or kids see these guys!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

they are adorable i just want to cry!!  LOL I'm been having puppy fever for the last 3 months can't wait to get mine... wonder how much shipping all of them to Egypt would cost?? hmmm


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful comments on our puppies everyone  I LOVE it that I don't have to clean up after them any more!!!!!!


----------

